# New to DCC / MTS - question about compatibility



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

(the searching on this forum doesn't work for me, so sorry if this has been thoughouly covered before)


Hi, I have a lot of LGB analog equipment for my backyard, but recently started buying more LGB stuff to do a Christmas train layout this season.

I researched online, but didn't want to break the bank with some of this new exceptional stuff available, so I pieced together these used components and have a question.

- LGB 50111 6-amp transformer
- LGB 55000 Central Station (1st gen.)
- LGB 55010 MTS Mouse throttle

For my first project, I'd like to convert my little hand car LGB 2001 using these type of instructions http://www.beathis.ch/lgb/20010/20010_e.html 

It says to use a Digitrax DH142. Will that be compatible with my setup?

I found another thread on this forum that recommended installing a Zimo MX621 in the hand car. Will that be compatible with my setup?

Any other advice would be appreciated. I know someday I may upgrade my MTS/DCC system, but for now, I'd like to get my feet wet with minimal investment.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The listed items would work for you with the decoder. However I would give Piko DCC a hard look. It is a 5A system made by Massoth for about the same money.. Another would give you 10A system and be wireless would be NCE, also in the same price range. But I see that you already have the LGB componets. Any DCC decoder will operate with the LGB.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By cenright on 23 May 2013 03:12 PM 
(the searching on this forum doesn't work for me, so sorry if this has been thoughouly covered before)


Hi, I have a lot of LGB analog equipment for my backyard, but recently started buying more LGB stuff to do a Christmas train layout this season.


- LGB 50111 6-amp transformer
- LGB 55000 Central Station (1st gen.)
- LGB 55010 MTS Mouse throttle


Thanks,

Chris



Hi Chris,

Mike would have access to a lot more current LGB info than I do but my main concern for you is that the original LGB Central Station was Serial only. The Central Station 2's might be Serial or Parallel and Central Station 3's are Parallel.

I would wonder if your Central Station 1 might have trouble communicating with non-LGB (and even a lot of LGB) decoders that recognize parallel signals only. Also many digital systems do not work well with even LGB parallel systems.

I love LGB and I have several of the units you have but I would caution you against locking yourself into a LGB serial system.

Others are far more qualified than I am on this subject but I am talking from personal experience with Central Stations 1, 2, & 3 and both LGB serial & parallel systems. It is a pretty complicated subject. 

A lot depends on just how involved/complicated you think your future layout(s) might become.

If Serial & Parallel are terms you are unfamiliar with I would caution you to become familiar with them before spending much money on anything. While I have a fair understanding of them I would not consider myself competent to explain them to someone else.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Perhaps this will help but remember that LGB of America is no longer in business and I am not sure if anyone currently upgrades LGB devices from Serial to Parallel. Klaus might but not the Central Station 1 or Mouse.

Number: 
1219 

Title: 
MTS: What is “p” and “parallel?” 

Last modified: 
05.02.2006 

With the factory settings, Multi-Train System loco function commands are sent “in series” as a combination of “1” commands. For example, when you press button “3,” command “1” is sent three times (1+1+1). Obviously, this "serial" data transmission takes time, as can be seen on the flashing display of the remote.

However, on many LGB locomotives EQUIPPED WITH ONBOARD DECODERS, loco functions 1 - 8 can be transmitted using NMRA-style "parallel" function commands. Parallel function commands are sent directly. For example, “3” is sent as “3.” So there is no pause while data is transmitted.

To take advantage of parallel function commands, you need an MTS Central Station "Type 2" (LGB 55005) with upgraded software that includes "p" capabilities or "Type III" (LGB 55006).

In addition, any input device and wireless component used to transmit the "parallel" commands to the Central Station must have "p" software. These include:
55015 Universal Remote
55016 Loco Remote
55050 Wireless Transmitter
55051 Wireless Transmitter, USA
55055 Wireless Receiver
55056 Wireless Receiver, USA
55060 MTS Computer Interface

(For example, if only one remote has "p" software, you can send parallel function commands only from that remote. If that remote is used with wireless components, the wireless components need to be upgraded as well.)

MTS components produced after late 2003 already are equipped at the factory with "p" software. These components can be identified by a "p" sticker, usually underneath the component.

Most older MTS components, except for the 55000 MTS Central Station and 55010 MTS Train Mouse, can be upgraded. An upgrade service is provided by Massoth Elektronik via your nearest LGB Service Station or the LGB representative in your country. For more information, contact your authorized LGB retailer or www.massoth.de.

MTS components with “p” software still can transmit serial function commands, for example, if not all components have been upgraded or with older locomotives.

To program your remote to always send parallel function commands to a specific loco address:
- Select the loco address.
- Press the "F" button and then the "9" button. This has to be programmed on each input device (see above) for each loco address.
- To re-program your remote to always send serial function commands, press the "F" and "9" buttons again.

This setting will remain programmed even when the remote is turned off. If you assign the loco address to a different loco, you may have to change the setting.

---

Customers in North America: A "p" upgrade order form is available on the NEWS page at the LGB of America web site. To visit that site, just click on "LGB in Your Country" and choose "USA & Canada".


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Chris: 

I have installed both the LGB 55022 and the Massoth M decoder in the LGB hand cart. Both decoders are made by Massoth and both fit well in the hand cart. Both decoders are compatible will your DCC/MTS equipment. 
The Massoth decoder cost a lot less than the LGB decoder and offer more features. If you are planning to add the lantern as shown in the instructions mentioned in your post, then the Massoth M decoder is definitely you better choice. 
Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been reading all about serial and parallel and even ran across that technical bulletin. I scored the Mouse first at a very low price. Since there was never (as far as I can tell) a way to convert the Mouse to parallel, I figured I'd just stick with the 55000 Central Station as it can be had for a lot less money that the Type II and Type III.

There seems to be some info out there stating that many decoders will work with both serial and parallel, but with the possibility that the 14 speed steps could be an issue.

If anyone for sure recommends a decoder for me, I'll get one and go for it. Seems like I should be able to use an inexpensive 1 to 1.5amp decoder for this rail car.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer one of the original questions, since you have a serial only controller, you would want to purchase decoders that will respond to the serial commands IF YOU WILL RETAIN THE GENERATION 1 CONTROLLER. 

So you need a decoder like an original LGB, or Zimo, or Massoth or ESU... 

But there are so many limitations in the old LGB controller I would strongly recommend you get a new control system that handles the modern "parallel" commands. 

Then you can use any decoder in your trains you want. 

Overall you will spend more money on decoders than the control system (once you reach 3-4 locos) so that's my best advice. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By cenright on 23 May 2013 05:02 PM 
I've been reading all about serial and parallel and even ran across that technical bulletin. I scored the Mouse first at a very low price. Since there was never (as far as I can tell) a way to convert the Mouse to parallel, I figured I'd just stick with the 55000 Central Station as it can be had for a lot less money that the Type II and Type III.

There seems to be some info out there stating that many decoders will work with both serial and parallel, but with the possibility that the 14 speed steps could be an issue.

If anyone for sure recommends a decoder for me, I'll get one and go for it. Seems like I should be able to use an inexpensive 1 to 1.5amp decoder for this rail car.

Thanks,

Chris




Chris: The are many decent decoders out there that are suitable for use in the rail cart with your MTS equipment , but I do not what you would consider inexpensive.

I would strongly recommend the Massoth M decoder for around $63.00.

Mohammed

http://www.allaboutlgb.com/
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Mohammed, thanks for the recommendation! That looks like a very compatible unit for the LGB Central Station I.

Regarding implementation of it into the hand car, will I need to worry about "isolating" the motor frame? Or is it a pretty straight forward job?

Chris


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris: 

The implementation is straight forward. You shorten the decoder's track connection wires and solder them the hand cart's PBC. You de-solder the wires connecting the hand cart's PCB to the motor and solder them to the decoder's motor terminals ( you could keep a small length of the decoder's motor connection wires to avoid soldering onto the decoder pads). 

Feel free to contact me directly if you have other questions. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the MTS 55000 system and do installs for many people. 
This system is severely limited in it only has 8 addresses for locos and will not do switches nor can you read back any registers (no MTS central stations can do a read back to the handheld). 

The Zimo MX621 is a .8 amp/1,5 amp peak current decoder rated at 35 volts and costs only $26.95 and is fully compatible with the MTS system as long as you program CV 112 for serial operation and CV 29 for 14 speed steps. 
The mouse is not capable of doing this, you would need the 55015 or the 55045 computer module. This applies to any decoder you may buy, that is the mouse can only set the decoder address. 

The 55000 is fine for basic running of engines only. Using functions where there is a one second pulse so that f5 takes 5 seconds to operate is painful and you can not more than 10 functions (0 is for front/rear lights). 

As you already have this system for a low cost, use it and plan on something more powerful in the future and do not limit yourself to 5 amps, go for more!!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the MX621 will fit in the small barrel found on the handcar, you could put 2 of these in the barrel, it is small enough for N guage, supports 14/28/128 speed steps and 10,000 addresses, firmware can be user/dealer/friend updated (you do need a zimo programmer). 
Download the manual from zimo.at


----------

